# Has anyone heard of the food Purina One Beyond??????



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

Has anyone heard o the dog food Purina One Beyond???? I was in target yesterday and saw it. It seems like a pretty good dog food from what i know of it. Good ingredients. I was just wondering if anyone had ever tried this? I need some answers! Thanks! Love you all!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

From The Dog Food Advisor:

Purina One Beyond Dog Food | Review and Rating

Bottom line?
Purina One Beyond is essentially a *grain-based* dry dog food using a moderate amount of *chicken or lamb meals* as its main sources of animal protein… thus earning the brand *three stars*.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I would never feed Purina to my Maltese. JMHO.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Hadn't seen in myself......


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I would not feed this food, either.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

It's an improvement over their other foods and overall doesn't look that bad to me, but there are still much better foods out there. I think the Dog Food Advisor website gave it a fair evaluation.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I would never feed any Purina products. Very low quality. There are better choices out there.


----------

